# [ 2013 ] Urgent help required is westgate buy back offer a scam or genuine



## firecox

Hi

I have been trying to get rid of my Westgate week for ages,. I applied to Westgate to get them to buy it back and initially they said they dont do that. 

Then this week I got an email from someone called Iris Alvelo pertaining to be from Westgate, saying they agree to buy it back, but i had to book a phone call for her to call me back and explain the terms from a link in the email.

I made the appointment and she called back. She said Westgate would be prepared to buy it back but it was going to cost $1500 to do so. If i paid her there and then. 

The email came from wgresorts.com, is this a scam or is it genuine. ??

I have copied the email into this post

    TS#9001564800‏

Actions

Iris Alvelo (iris_alvelo@wgresorts.com)
Add to contacts
26/11/2013
[Keep this message at the top of your inbox]

Picture of Iris Alvelo

Hello Mr./Mrs. Cox,

We want to fulfill the request you made for Westgate Resorts to Deed the Vacation Ownership property back, explain the details and fee involved, and relieving you of further responsibilities for the Maintenance and Taxes.

To further discuss completing this option, please schedule a phone appointment via the link provided below for a timely response, or contact me at 407-355-1218 Monday – Friday 8am-5pm EST. or by email.



******Please note that phone calls may not be returned for 2-3 weeks due to the overwhelming response. It is highly recommended you schedule a phone appointment via the link below


Thank you,

Iris Alvelo
Account Manager

Westgate Resorts









Iris Alvelo
Travel Club Exit Program Specialist
Office: 407-355-1218
iris_alvelo@wgresorts.com





=======================================================
This email and its attachments may be confidential and are intended solely for the use of the individual whom it is addressed.  Any views or opinions expressed are solely those of the author and do not necessarily represent those of "CFI/Westgate Resorts".  If you are not the intended recipient of this email and its attachments, you must take no action based upon them, nor must copy or show them to anyone.  Please contact the sender if you believe you have received this email in error

Has anyone else been approached like this.

if so please reply. I stalled for time but she made another appointment to call back Tuesday and discuss it further.

I am in the UK and her voice was American. The phone number she rang me from was withheld and came up Private Number.

If anyone has had this happen to them please reply. 

Thanks


----------



## ttt

Scam, stay away....


----------



## BJRSanDiego

*I googled it*

I did a Google search on the phone number and it appears that it really is Westgate.  Also, there was a link to stories of other people dealing with Westgate to dispose of their WG timeshare.  Worth your reading.  It is probably one avenue for getting rid of a timeshare.

Rather than responding to an email or phone call, there is some safety in initiating the communication yourself.  Call Westgate.  Perhaps ask for owner services or the timeshare resales department.

But perhaps you may want to consider either selling it at a low price on Tug2.com or giving it away in the Bargain Deals section.  Even if you paid the closing, it would save you some $.


----------



## csxjohn

I agree that you should initiate a call to Westgate and be connected to Iris Alvelo.

Find a number to call Westgate on your own, do not use the number provided in the email.  If you do get through it may be a legit offer.

Since you have been trying to get rid of it for ages this may be your way out and a one time fee of $1,500 is not outrageous compared to continued MF payments.

I know that Westgate is given a bad rap here on TUG so I think if this is the only place you are trying to rid yourself of it, you may not have much luck.


----------



## Rent_Share

I understand you are skeptical, if it was any other brand but Westgate the mere mention of $ 1,500 would make me say run, but nothing the greedy bastards might ask would surprise me.

In leaning towards legitimacy



firecox said:


> Hi I have been trying to get rid of my Westgate week for ages,. I applied to Westgate to get them to buy it back and initially they said they dont do that.
> 
> Then this week I got an email from someone called Iris Alvelo pertaining to be from Westgate, saying they agree to buy it back, but i had to book a phone call for her to call me back and explain the terms from a link in the email.



You asked to give it back and you got an email from a URL that appears to be Westgate site - Cannot tell if it is being "spoofed" so verification that you are actually communicating w.ith Westgate is necessary




firecox said:


> I made the appointment and she called back. She said Westgate would be prepared to buy it back but it was going to cost $1500 to do so. If i paid her there and then.



Unfortunately that is a red flag, she needs to send you a written agreement that states when and what Westgate is going to do for you

Once you have the document, then you make the outbound call for Ms. Cox from a published number on the website for the Travel Exit Program

. Do not give credit card information unless is charge authorization indicating you are giving Westgate Resorts Authorization for the charge.


----------



## TUGBrian

agreed, id contact westgate separately and try to contact the "department" she lists there.

most certainly if westgate were taking a unit back from an existing owner in good standing, the last thing they would do would be demand you pay them money upfront over the phone.


----------



## theo

*Westgate Wordsmithing...*



TUGBrian said:


> agreed, id contact westgate separately and try to contact the "department" she lists there.
> 
> most certainly if westgate were taking a unit back from an existing owner in good standing, the last thing they would do would be demand you pay them money upfront over the phone.



Personally, I wouldn't put *anything* past Westgate. Nothing. Sea Gull and his band of weasels are capable of saying and doing *anything* to make a buck.

Nonetheless, a phone callt to Westgate headquarters to independently verify calling rep identity and legitimacy is clearly first in order before doing anything else. 

It's not beyond belief, really. OP asked Westgate to take back the ownership. Contrary to OP description. Westgate is not actually "buying it back" at all, since Westgate is not actually going to be "out of pocket" *one penny*. If this "offer" is legitimate in the first place, Westgate is instead merely agreeing to accept a "deed in lieu of foreclosure" --- *if* the OP pays a $1,500 extortion fee.

It's believeable, but some due diligence is clearly in order before proceeding further. Personally, I'd be looking for *written and signed confirmation of this "deedback" offer acceptance, on Westgate letterhead with Orlando (HQ location) postmark* and later, if determined to be legitimate, I'd also make very sure that any payment of required deedback extortion fee be made only by check and only to Westgate Resorts --- *not* by credit card payment over the phone to (...who knows who?). That part is just plain nuts...


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Paying $1,500 directly to Westgate to be rid of the Wastegate nightmare is like a gift from God. If I had made the mistake in taking on a Wastegate timeshare I wouldn't be able to transfer the funds fast enough. I would pay Wastegate $1,500 long before I would take $1 from a poor soul wanting my ownership with my knowing how Wastegate operates.

Westgate is not a timeshare company. They are a life sucking dream wasting suck the customer dry at the expense of Orlando Versailles company. 

There is nothing "SHARE" about WESTGATE! The owner has been selling snake oil his entire life.


----------



## firecox

*I think there may be hope for westgate owners yet*

Thanks for all the responses. 

Regarding my last post this is the reply I got when I asked her to ring me back when I said I couldnt afford the $1500.

 Actions

Iris Alvelo (iris_alvelo@wgresorts.com)
Add to contacts
18:22
[Keep this message at the top of your inbox]
To:
Picture of Iris Alvelo

Good afternoon Mr. Cox,

Regarding the offer to transition your timeshare with Westgate Resorts into the Travel Club program, the only cost occurred to you will be the transfer fee of $500.00.



Once the fee has been paid, we will begin to prepare the Quit Claim Deed (QCD) which can take 1-2 days and will mail to you to be signed, notarized, and returned. You will also receive documents pertaining to the Travel Club program entitling you to utilize any unused timeshare weeks, as well as two discounted weeks to any Westgate location. Once our office is in receipt of the QCD, we will begin the process of closing your timeshare account within 14 days and inform public records. Once recorded, the new Deed will be available through public record. This typically takes 8-12 weeks to receive confirmation from public records.

After the first 12 months, the Travel Club account will expire. The only cost going forward would be to continue your enrollment with Travel Club for only $199 per year thereafter should you decide to continue with the membership.

*****During this process, disregard any correspondence pertaining to your yearly fees, you are no longer obligated to continue payments on your timeshare, nor held responsible for maintenance and taxes going forward.*****

Should you have any questions, please contact me at 407-355-1218 or by email.



Thank you,

Iris Alvelo
Westgate Resorts


Basically they want to change my week ownership to travel club membership for $500 then the membership expires in 12 months. and i'm free and clear.

Once again this looks to good to be true.


----------



## presley

I'd look into it.  The key is would they really allow you to leave in 12 months if you decided not to pay anymore.  Since that company is notorious for lying and cheating, both their customers and there employees, I would be cautious.  Iris might be a good person who is being lied to, based on what I've read about that company in the past.

Have you tried giving it away here?  Or, even have it listed with someone like JudiKoz?  It's possible to really get rid of it instead of paying $500. to hope that you really get let out of a contract in12 months.


----------



## Rent_Share

Say no thank you to the travel club, you only want the deedback


----------



## VacationForever

My advice would be call Westgate but not even to look for her.  She may be running her own scam out of the Westgate office.  Explain to them on the email that you received and if it is a general practice that an owner can pay to get rid of it, they will know what you mean.  If not, it is a scam.


----------



## Rent_Share

presley said:


> Have you tried giving it away here? Or, even have it listed with someone like JudiKoz? It's possible to really get rid of it instead of paying $500. to hope that you really get let out of a contract in12 months.



The OP was already advised to get a written contract to confirm they were getting out of the Westgate contract. That being said there has been almost universal agreement that a deed back even at $1500 was a good deal providing it severed the business relationship with Westgate. (which is why I recommended saying no to the travel club.)

Most of the of the TUG "giveaways" involve the giver paying the transfer fee and the first year's maintenance fees, which is not that far from $ 1,500. 

Your Suggestion that a Westgate could be sold on the resale market indicates an unfamiliarity with the product.

Although argued that probably illegal, no one has thrown good money after bad to take them to court, Westgate has come up with a way of making their "used" timeshares impossible to give away, if the giver and taker are aware of the realities involved. On re-sales/secondary market timeshares they limit the booking window to 60 days before check in allowing the developer units at least 10 months of priority, making it almost impossible for a resale buyer to get a reservation, except a cancellation or the worst possible season.

OP seems to have an opportunity to get a deed back and be done with it, arguably at a very reasonable cost. 

 As long as it doesn't come with the strings of a contract with a travel club or any other ongoing business relationship with Westgate and they have independently confirmed that it is a bona-fide Westgate program they should jump at the chance.


----------



## firecox

*Westgate deed back. Genuine,This is too good to be true*

Hi,Thanks for all the posts.

Following on from my last post I rang owner services and asked if Iris Alveo worked for them and was told she does. So its not a scam. I have now been sent the terms and conditions of the travel club and it seems  Like I give them $500 for the deed back and Membership of the travel club that expires in 12 months and i have a choice if i renew or not. If i dont i'm clear but ive got to move if i want the deal as the fees are due on the the 1st Jan.

I have read all the small print most of which is irrelevant if your not going to use the club.

I enclose the 2 relevant sections. So can anyone see a catch to this. ive got till Friday to decide.

1. Who Is Responsible for Your Plan: The Plan is marketed, sold and administered through Sponsor. Sponsor is responsible for the marketing, sales, and customer service associated with the Plan. Fulfillment and provision of benefits through the Plan are provided by developers affiliated with the Westgate family of resorts or through contractual partners of the Sponsor.

2. Plan Term: Your Plan will be valid for a period of twelve (12) months, beginning on the date upon which the Purchase Price has been paid in full (the "Plan Term"); provided however that in no event shall the Plan Term extend to a date beyond the date which is twenty-four (24) months following your execution of the Membership Enrollment Agreement. Your personal Plan membership account will be activated and you shall have access to the Plan benefits upon: (i) the expiration of any and all statutory or contractual rescission periods provided for herein; (ii) the complete execution by you of any and all documents required to consummate this purchase of the Plan; and, (iii) the receipt by Sponsor of cleared funds required to pay the purchase price in full. During the Plan Term, your personal account shall remain active and entitle you to access the Plan Benefits so long as you remain in compliance with these Terms and Conditions. You must be in compliance with this Agreement at the time you make your reservations and at the time you occupy any accommodations reserved through the Plan. This provision shall apply regardless of any renewals, name add/update or change of ownership.

7. Plan Renewal: Upon expiration of the initial Plan Term (and each renewal term thereafter), Member shall have the option, but not the obligation, to renew the Plan for an additional twelve (12) month period upon the payment of a fee (the "Renewal Fee").Â  The current Renewal Fee is $199.00. In the event Member voluntarily elects to renew, renewal shall be accomplished by notifying Sponsor in writing and paying the Renewal Fee within fourteen (14) days following the expiration of the then current Plan Term; provided that the first date of the renewal term shall be the date upon which the prior term expired, not the date upon which Member actually notified Sponsor of its renewal and paid the Renewal Fee. In the event that Member fails to renew the Plan membership at the expiration of the then Plan Term, Member shall be entitled to reinstate the Membership at a later date upon the payment of a reinstatement fee in an amount equal to the Renewal Fee; provided that Member shall not be entitled to opt out of the Plan for more than three (3) consecutive years at any given time. If you do not renew your Plan, you will remain responsible for all financing charges, reserved but unused accommodations and any other taxes, fees, and or charges in connection with your membership in the Plan. Any renewal period, or reinstatement period, as the case may be, shall be referred to as an Additional Term. Sponsor shall have the right, in its sole and absolute discretion, to modify the amount of any Renewal Fees, Reinstatement Fees and Usage Fees associated with the reservation of any Resort Weeks; provided that Sponsor shall notify you of any such modification prior to the expiration of the current Plan Term; and (ii) Commencing on January first, two thousand and twenty, Sponsor reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to terminate the Plan and not allow further renewals thereof, in which case the termination date shall be the last day of the then current Plan Term.

Looks ok to me 

Over to you guys


and thanks again.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

firecox said:


> Hi,Thanks for all the posts.
> 
> Following on from my last post I rang owner services and asked if Iris Alveo worked for them and was told she does. So its not a scam. I have now been sent the terms and conditions of the travel club and it seems  Like I give them $500 for the deed back and Membership of the travel club that expires in 12 months and i have a choice if i renew or not. If i dont i'm clear but ive got to move if i want the deal as the fees are due on the the 1st Jan....



The main concern I would have at this point is being sure that the exit from Westgate occurs at the same time you get the travel club membership.

We looked at such a program one time, but when I reviewed the documents pertaining to disposal of our timeshare they didn't actually transfer ownership; instead we would have been giving a timeshare transfer company a power of attorney to sell our timeshare and transfer title to that new buyer.  

So read the docs carefully and be sure you in fact are disposing of the ownership.  If you are then it does seem like it could be a good deal for you.


----------



## Retired1325

firecox said:


> Hi,Thanks for all the posts.
> 
> Following on from my last post I rang owner services and asked if Iris Alveo worked for them and was told she does. So its not a scam. I have now been sent the terms and conditions of the travel club and it seems  Like I give them $500 for the deed back and Membership of the travel club that expires in 12 months and i have a choice if i renew or not. If i dont i'm clear but ive got to move if i want the deal as the fees are due on the the 1st Jan.
> 
> I have read all the small print most of which is irrelevant if your not going to use the club.
> 
> I enclose the 2 relevant sections. So can anyone see a catch to this. ive got till Friday to decide.
> 
> 1. Who Is Responsible for Your Plan: The Plan is marketed, sold and administered through Sponsor. Sponsor is responsible for the marketing, sales, and customer service associated with the Plan. Fulfillment and provision of benefits through the Plan are provided by developers affiliated with the Westgate family of resorts or through contractual partners of the Sponsor.
> 
> 2. Plan Term: Your Plan will be valid for a period of twelve (12) months, beginning on the date upon which the Purchase Price has been paid in full (the "Plan Term"); provided however that in no event shall the Plan Term extend to a date beyond the date which is twenty-four (24) months following your execution of the Membership Enrollment Agreement. Your personal Plan membership account will be activated and you shall have access to the Plan benefits upon: (i) the expiration of any and all statutory or contractual rescission periods provided for herein; (ii) the complete execution by you of any and all documents required to consummate this purchase of the Plan; and, (iii) the receipt by Sponsor of cleared funds required to pay the purchase price in full. During the Plan Term, your personal account shall remain active and entitle you to access the Plan Benefits so long as you remain in compliance with these Terms and Conditions. You must be in compliance with this Agreement at the time you make your reservations and at the time you occupy any accommodations reserved through the Plan. This provision shall apply regardless of any renewals, name add/update or change of ownership.
> 
> 7. Plan Renewal: Upon expiration of the initial Plan Term (and each renewal term thereafter), Member shall have the option, but not the obligation, to renew the Plan for an additional twelve (12) month period upon the payment of a fee (the "Renewal Fee").Â  The current Renewal Fee is $199.00. In the event Member voluntarily elects to renew, renewal shall be accomplished by notifying Sponsor in writing and paying the Renewal Fee within fourteen (14) days following the expiration of the then current Plan Term; provided that the first date of the renewal term shall be the date upon which the prior term expired, not the date upon which Member actually notified Sponsor of its renewal and paid the Renewal Fee. In the event that Member fails to renew the Plan membership at the expiration of the then Plan Term, Member shall be entitled to reinstate the Membership at a later date upon the payment of a reinstatement fee in an amount equal to the Renewal Fee; provided that Member shall not be entitled to opt out of the Plan for more than three (3) consecutive years at any given time. If you do not renew your Plan, you will remain responsible for all financing charges, reserved but unused accommodations and any other taxes, fees, and or charges in connection with your membership in the Plan. Any renewal period, or reinstatement period, as the case may be, shall be referred to as an Additional Term. Sponsor shall have the right, in its sole and absolute discretion, to modify the amount of any Renewal Fees, Reinstatement Fees and Usage Fees associated with the reservation of any Resort Weeks; provided that Sponsor shall notify you of any such modification prior to the expiration of the current Plan Term; and (ii) Commencing on January first, two thousand and twenty, Sponsor reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to terminate the Plan and not allow further renewals thereof, in which case the termination date shall be the last day of the then current Plan Term.
> 
> Looks ok to me
> 
> Over to you guys
> 
> 
> and thanks again.


I decided, after reading your posts, to do as you did. I paid Westgate $1,000- for the Deed Back program and just today I received a Quit Claim Deed from Westgate that I will notarize, sign and return to Westgate. I also received a one year complimentary membership in the Westgate Travel Club which expires after one year. 
Before I mail the Quit Claim Deed back to Westgate I wasnted to verify with you that you have had no surprises.


----------



## theo

*My $0.02 worth...*



Retired1325 said:


> I decided, after reading your posts, to do as you did. I paid Westgate $1,000- for the Deed Back program and just today I received a Quit Claim Deed from Westgate that I will notarize, sign and return to Westgate. I also received a one year complimentary membership in the Westgate Travel Club which expires after one year.
> Before I mail the Quit Claim Deed back to Westgate I wasnted to verify with you that you have had no surprises.



With all due respect, it might take some time (i.e., a full year from now) for any potential post-deedback "surprises" to actually surface...

Specifically, I'd be concerned about the (alleged) expiration of the so-called "travel club" membership. 
Since (completely untrustworthy) Westgate is involved, I'd personally like to see that "guaranteed travel club exit in one year" assertion reflected in a hard copy, signed document (...as opposed to a mere email assertion received from "who-knows-who" with "who-knows-what" authority, knowledge or reliability.


----------



## DeniseM

+ 1 --- I would REFUSE the travel club!


----------



## bogey21

DeniseM said:


> + 1 --- I would REFUSE the travel club!



And *maybe* blow the deal. I would read the paperwork with a magnifying glass then make a decision.  This deal, even with the travel club membership for 1 year, *could* be a nice way out.  I sure wouldn't blow it by trying to rewrite it by refusing the travel club.  Like I said I would read and reread the paperwork, then decide if I wanted to go forward with the deal as offered.

George


----------



## gplate

*Any News?*

I've been checking back here to see if you did, indeed, "go for it", and if so what the status of your efforts have been.  I'm in the same situation with Westgate and if I can get rid os my week for $1500, I'll jump at the chance!

Please update your "Adventures With Westgate".

Thanks,
Greg Plate


----------



## Passepartout

If you are referring to firecox, that person has not been back on TUG since early November. If you want to contact them, click on the blue username and send an email.

And I might also stress that even though you are willing to spend a certain amount to be rid of your TS, DO NOT give anyone anything upfront to do it for you. We have found those to be scams to take your money. If it turns out you can reach an agreement with the resort/developer to execute a deed-back, only part with the fee when all the details are ironed out to your satisfaction.

Best wishes

Jim


----------



## Casinelli

Heres my dealing with Iris Alvelo!  I first received this email.

Greetings to you on behalf of Westgate Resorts.

A review of our records indicates that you have recently inquired about options available to either surrender, transfer or resell your timeshare ownership. We wish to speak with you regarding this matter.

Recently, certain options have been made available to qualifying owners that may allow you to work directly with Westgate Resorts in order to legally transfer your ownership rights. 

We urge you to contact us to explore these options at your earliest opportunity. Note that this offer may only be available for a limited time. Please contact us by calling 407-355-1258 or emailing developerservices@wgresorts.com. Office hours are Monday - Friday from 8:30 am – 4:30 pm Eastern Standard Time. 

After speaking with her, I decided to do it.  I sent an email requesting an invoice this is what I got.

As I’m sure you are already aware, unfortunately they do not mail out invoices for monthly payment, maintenance fees, closing cost etc. I can assure you once the payment is made I will email you a confirmation along with the approval number for your records right away. Also, prior to mailing back the documents, I also recommend making a copy of your signed and notarized Quit Claim Deed once it is complete. 

Thank you,

Iris 

I sent this email and haven't heard anything since.

Ms Alvelo,

I do indeed receive invoices from Westgate when payments are due. I find it very hard to believe that at legitimate business would expect someone to send a payment without an invoice explaining what the payment covers. I am prepared to submit the $600.00 once I receive something in writhing as to what the $600.00 covers and that no future expense will be added.

 V/R

Has anyone else dealt with Iris Alvelo.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I found this thread where someone references the same name and similar process. 

http://www.epinions.com/trvl-review-6D57-5E9DE16-38F74B4B-prod1/sec_~comment_list/show_~allcom/pp_~1/pa_~1

I don't think you will receive an "invoice" because this is a prepayment/deposit for administrative services yet to occur. You are looking for backup for the "offer" but the email itself should accommodate this. I wouldn't expect WG to do any more than that until you front the money for the work.

As long as you are sure this is Westgate I would go for it. It sure beats the continued fees or any other PCC's upfront fee.


----------



## theo

*If the "exit ramp" is legit, by all means take it...*

While I certainly don't place much trust in Westgate (...to say the least), if "Casinelli" can confirm the legitimacy of the offer to his / her satisfaction and permanently get out of a Westgate ownership for $600, without being simultaneously and involuntarily "signed up" for some unexpected "travel club membership" instead, that would be a good idea and probably a bargain, by any imaginable standard or measure. 

After all, a Westgate ownership likely can't even be given away to a new home for free and paying a questionable PCC is certainly no safer or wiser (and probably more expensive) than dealing directly with Wastegate.


----------



## Ironwig

i wouldnt call her directly.  Just to be safe.  I would just call the number and ask for the deed back option and let them transfer you to the correct department.  I dont trust easily, she could be part of the scam it self.  just call WG directly and ask to be transfered to the department that does the deed back or just ask them to put in a request and ask for a call back.  thats what i did and didnt have to pay 1500.  only paid 950 and got it done with some other girl , not iris.  just be careful when dealing with "one person"


----------



## WisconsinJim

*Deeding back to Westgate today*

Hello all- I am a real estate agent by trade for 28 years, and bought a Westgate Timeshare for 10 grand about 14 years ago, and it seems like we have been trying to get rid of it for about 12.

Anyway, today (after paying $1100), we signed a quit claim deed back to Westgate.  We had to pre-pay before they would send anything, and while I don't trust Westgate as far as I can throw up, I put the amount on our credit card knowing I could at least use them to fight with Westgate if it was a scam.  All went well- they did send us the documents.

I can tell you the documents are legitimate, quit claim deeds, and they are to be filed in the county court house where our unit is located. (Cant think of the county name)

We have spoken to Iris who is mentioned in this thread, and others in that department, and they are all helpful, and used to processing these things.

Before sending the documents back, I called one more time just to make sure I was not going to get nicked with another fee, and they assured me we are not, and we are in fact done.

Knowing their past, I have been wondering why for only $1,100 they are now doing this.  Here is my theory:

My area of Westgate Vacation Villas is the old portion, which is still around the best pools, close to the main building, etc.  In real estate the oldest mantra is "Location, location, location", so I am assuming they are getting enough people like myself to sell back (sorry to pay), and they will use those units as rentals until they get enough deeds back to make the move to tear all the old units down and build the 5+story buildings that can house many more units.  My thought process is that once they reach a certain percentage of ownership, they can do what they want with the buildings and just give the owners that are left a unit in the new building on their week if it is fixed.  After that is accomplished, they will probably not buy any units back, and it will be good ol' FU from segal and company.  So if you want to pay to have them buy you back you should get it done now!

Anyway, I will update to this thread if all goes as planned, but to be honest- I THINK I AM FINALLY DONE WITH SEGAL AND HIS CREW!

Too bad I gave so much money to the self-anointed "King" of his worlds largest house!  (No kidding he has a throne!)


----------



## theo

I don't fault your above-stated logic or reasoning, but it might just be as simple as Westgate realizing and acting upon the fact that they can actually sell and resell --- again and again --- *the very same units / weeks* to multiple suckers buyers --- over and over again --- *without* any new construction or capital outlay whatsoever. 
*Collecting* a gratuitous $1K to take their worthless "product" back (...to then sell it over and over again to others) ain't a bad business model either, financially speaking. 

In any case, preliminary congratulations on permanently parting company with Mr. Sea Gull --- once that QCD is officially recorded in a new name which is *not* yours.


----------

